# sg800 "banding" issue



## rawjahdesigns (Jan 23, 2017)

Been having a two-week issue (not my first job) with my virtuoso SG800 and its literally only printed 15-20 shirts max and its a month old. 

problem: prints a thin line all the thru a print in a straight line, mostly towards sides of prints.

Every Print Now

was working just fine like I mentioned-new-20 shirts at most

-just actually received new cartridges yesterday because I did a 8 page(each color 8 page) print test to run out the old ink?? DIDNT HELP!
feel like I wasted tons of money in ink, not tons but you know...with it not helping anyways...

They have remotely controlled my computer multiple times trying different things in tier 1, but due to my job lately, it's been too late to speak with escalations til (now Monday for sure I have a date set I got frustrated last night and got assurance for a Monday after easter phone call) and some prints got worse, then they got it back to where it's just the one line.

-to me, as a past wide format printer for decals, it looks like a pixel line, but the big problem with that to me also is in EACH COLOR! the line is in a different location...

this is on a virtuoso sawgrass sg800. is anyone has any other advice before Monday that would be awesome, they swear they can fix it via phone remote call and settings without sending in the printer so that's what I'm hoping for.

anything, thanks for anything in advance.

RJD


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Do you have another comp to load the drivers to?
Are the head cleaning test prints good?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Did you do a head alignment? Most banding is caused by a mis-aligned printhead


----------

